# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Gal in mijn maag,wat nu?

## henhen

Wie heeft een oplossing. Voel me erg ziek en misselijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe komt het dat er gal in je maag komt?

----------


## fulco

Hoi, ik heb dit probleem mss ook gehad, het kan door een bacterie komen,
Heliobacter pyloris. Kunnen ze helaas alleen met zekerheid vaststellen dmv
een gastroscopie, is even vervelend maar doet geen pijn. (zo'n slangetje met een camera door je mond). Als dat het is, is het afdoende te behandelen met een antibioticakuur. Is zeker de moeite waard om te laten checken.

mvg, Fulco

----------


## pruts

Heb het ook, gastro gehad en geen oorzaak gevonden. Ik gebruik nu Patomed 80mg (een vrij hoge dosis) en mag Motillium tot 6x per dag bij hebben (maar zovaak heb ik dat gelukkig niet nodig!)

----------

